# nut drivers



## unLucky17 (Mar 6, 2009)

has anyone tried the ideal nut drivers, klein nut drivers or wiha nut drivers? im looking for a set and would like some input as to what people like and dislike about the ones that they use. i heard the kleins are 2 pieces now and that they break/bend easily but ive heard nothing about the other two. the wihas are about a half an inch shorter then the others but would that make any difference? any input would be cool


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the Klein nut drivers myself, but maybe someone else can tell you about the other brands. I will be using Klein till I kick the bucket.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I like the Kleins, great with the hollow shaft and a comfortable grip. Have had problems with the hex head splitting when really cranking on something. Would be interested in trying some other brand if they're comfortable enough.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

craftsmen, and snap on... im also a mechanic on the side too. i also have the klein set as well


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've twisted the end off many a Klein, but always got them replaced under warranty. I'm half afraid to try something else, but I'd be interested in learning more...

BTW... Klein is the only company I know of that makes 9/16" hollow nutdrivers. They're excellent for control nuts on little toggle switches and potentiometers.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Nut drivers*

Mine, ELLEN! She will be using me until I kick the bucket!!!!! (what a nut driver!!!) 

Sorry, I should stay on topic.:whistling2:
I like the kleins. very sturdy and the cushion grips have never slipped. But I as others have said like the snap on,just not for electrical.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

leland said:


> Mine, ELLEN! She will be using me until I kick the bucket!!!!! (what a nut driver!!!)


 Huh???


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I've twisted the end off many a Klein, but always got them replaced under warranty. I'm half afraid to try something else, but I'd be interested in learning more...
> 
> BTW... Klein is the only company I know of that makes 9/16" hollow nutdrivers. They're excellent for control nuts on little toggle switches and potentiometers.



IMO- If you twist the end off, you most likely are using the wrong tool.

Every time I have a problem with a tool..It is used in the wrong application.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Huh???



If I have to explain..You wouldn't understand.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

leland said:


> If I have to explain..You wouldn't understand.


 Whatever.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

leland said:


> IMO- If you twist the end off, you most likely are using the wrong tool.
> 
> Every time I have a problem with a tool..It is used in the wrong application.



You just haven't grew into your man hands yet.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Kevin J said:


> You just haven't grew into your man hands yet.:laughing:


 :laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Whatever.



Don't be bitter. My Ex- is a nut driver.

Gee wiz. Feeling some uptight vibes here tonight! Life is short.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

leland said:


> Don't be bitter. My Ex- is a nut driver.
> 
> Gee wiz. Feeling some uptight vibes here tonight! Life is short.


 Cool deal. :thumbsup: Everything is good.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Cool deal. :thumbsup: Everything is good.



I'll get better I'm sure!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mm800 (May 9, 2009)

Im using the 6" klein nutdrivers and love them. Cant stand the shorter ones now.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

As Marc stated, I think (personally) the most important feature..the hollow shaft. That is huge !! twisting down on a stud,man that is handy! 
Thats why I like the Kleins,cushion grip and hollow shaft.:thumbsup:, 
Very strong steel as well.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

leland said:


> As Marc stated, I think (personally) the most important feature..the hollow shaft. That is huge !! twisting down on a stud,man that is handy!
> Thats why I like the Kleins,cushion grip and hollow shaft.:thumbsup:,
> Very strong steel as well.


you said hollow shaft....


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> you said hollow shaft....



:laughing::laughing::no: Simple minds! :thumbup: Nothing better!!!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mm800 said:


> Im using the 6" klein nutdrivers and love them. Cant stand the shorter ones now.


 Me too.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mm800


----------



## mm800 (May 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

you guys should have got them when loews clearenced them out. i paid 15 bucks for my set


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mm800 said:


> Im using the 6" klein nutdrivers and love them. Cant stand the shorter ones now.


I use the Klein 4" and the stubbies as well but the longer ones fit my hands a little better, just wish the grips were larger in diameter I get some arthritis issues because they are so slim when I use them alot. My hands are @ 11'' from wrist to tip of middle finger.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> My hands are @ 11'' from wrist to tip of middle finger.


damn !


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

wildleg said:


> damn !


 
I'm 6'3'' with a 15 shoe, if they were smaller I'd be out of proportion


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> My hands are @ 11'' from wrist to tip of middle finger.


 Damn you have large hands! You got me curious so I measured mine and they are only 8" from the tip of my middle finger to my wrist.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Xcelite nut drivers, hollow handle lets you slip it on all thread.


----------



## unLucky17 (Mar 6, 2009)

the ones i mentioned are all hollow. i was just wondering about dependability and precision fits is all. the ideals and kleins look like they have similar handles are they manufactured using the same grip or is it an impersonation thing?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I use the Klein 4" and the stubbies as well but the longer ones fit my hands a little better, just wish the grips were larger in diameter I get some arthritis issues because they are so slim when I use them alot. My hands are @ 11'' from wrist to tip of middle finger.



they aren't hands! they're shovels :laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> they aren't hands! they're shovels :laughing:


 marines get them big hands from holding a paint brush. old guy i used to work was in the navy. said the marines on ships are mainly on board to do the " dirty " work. had to be true. he would'nt lie.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> they aren't hands! they're shovels :laughing:


 :laughing: Your making him sound a dog.:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

klein makes a 5/8th nut driver too


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> klein makes a 5/8th nut driver too


 Yes sir. I have from the 3/16 to 5/8, but don't use the 5/8 as much as I do the others.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Yes sir. I have from the 3/16 to 5/8, but don't use the 5/8 as much as I do the others.


 i never used the 3/16th


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i never used the 3/16th


 Now that you mention it me either.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Now that you mention it me either.


 i use the 1/4, 5/16 and 3/8th mostly. the 7/16th gets a good amount of use too


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

used to use a 5/8 nd on those SQd interiors with the slotted nut. have'nt used it in years as i havent used SQd in 8-10 years.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i use the 1/4, 5/16 and 3/8th mostly. the 7/16th gets a good amount of use too


 I use those mostly also.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i never used the 3/16th


GE THPC GFP relays


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What's a nut driver? Here we call them Asylum Chauffeurs.

To be honest I have a set of cheap-ass Made in India nut drivers and I use the crap out of them. Never had a problem yet, except my 1/2" fell into a sewage treatment tank. That is its final resting place. I got a Klein replacement and will continue to do so as the rest of my cheap ones fail.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had the Klein set for several years and haven't ever had a complaint. I bought a set of Ideal's this past winter and I honestly can't tell the difference between them. Probably made in the same factory.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i never used the 3/16th


I bought a set back in the 80's and have yet to use the 3/16", not that I even know where it is at this point. Must have been an old size, figure they would have dropped it from the sets by now.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> marines get them big hands from holding a paint brush. old guy i used to work was in the navy. said the marines on ships are mainly on board to do the " dirty " work. had to be true. he would'nt lie.


 
I have been on many ships and never painted anything or did any manual labor on board. Maybe in pre-Nam era days. Marines guard the weapons systems, provide security, and amphib assult.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> What's a nut driver?


Attached to your hips similar to a baby maker.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i never used the 3/16th


The ONLY time I have needed that one was when replacing the lenses in some 2x4 lay-in fixtures. The nuts holding the frame together required that small size driver. :blink:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The other pretty common size I used is 11/32 nutdriver as well.

I know 1/4, 5/16 ,3/8 is most common used but I used other size as well and also I keep metric verison on hand as well.

Merci,Marc


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> The other pretty common size I used is 11/32 nutdriver as well.....Merci,Marc


Funny thing that one. The 11/32 oddball size (green end) is commonly used for 8/32 nuts. Most of the time you need that size when dealing with old ballast replacements.

Here is another one to chew on: Many of the newer Chinese made light fixtures have oddball nuts on them. 1/4 is too small, 5/16 is too big. We end up digging out a metric socket or a 9/32 (if we can find it) to deal with those.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nutdrivers...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> .
> 
> Here is another one to chew on: Many of the newer Chinese made light fixtures have oddball nuts on them. 1/4 is too small, 5/16 is too big. We end up digging out a metric socket or a 9/32 (if we can find it) to deal with those.


7mm, probably.

I've had my Klien ND set for years, but my metrics are Craftsman. Besides the 7mm, I rarely use them.

And like some others, I've never used the 3/16" - I wonder where it is?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> 7mm, probably.
> 
> I've had my Klien ND set for years, but my metrics are Craftsman. Besides the 7mm, I rarely use them.
> 
> And like some others, I've never used the 3/16" - I wonder where it is?


 
I also carry a 10mm for European medical equipment and RHVAC equipment.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

ran into some metric stuff on a generac generator. had to go to a nearby auto parts store to get some cheap sockets to get by.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> ran into some metric stuff on a generac generator. had to go to a nearby auto parts store to get some cheap sockets to get by.


Is Generac the cheapest crap or what?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Generac used to be not-so-bad. But then they decided to use Bowes and Homer Despot as their main retail outlets, and it's been downhill ever since. (For the consumer.) For Generac, however, I'll bet they're selling a whole lot more.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Is Generac the cheapest crap or what?


 sure is'nt in the same league as cat, or kohler.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

generac generators have standard size screws and nuts and metric screws and nuts on the same machine. makes working on them difficult


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> sure is'nt in the same league as cat, or kohler.


 
Of the small jobs we did where they have been used in the last two years only one actually started and ran when first tested. The others required factory service and usually a pc board or another part that needed to be ordered, delaying start up. Compared to one Cat that the exhaust was back ordered a couple weeks.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

paul d. said:


> sure is'nt in the same league as cat, or kohler.


In the lower rated units Cat, Cummins and Kohler aren't what they use to be. They use metric also.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> In the lower rated units Cat, Cummins and Kohler aren't what they use to be. They use metric also.


 i'll remember that.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> In the lower rated units Cat, Cummins and Kohler aren't what they use to be. They use metric also.


 
True but, they tend to start and run right out of the box.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

i prefer craftsman mechanic tools over any nut drivers, have allen wrench sockets, round allens, a digital torque wrench, torque driver sockets, phillip head sockets; stubby, long and twisted standard gear wrenches.
can be used to work on truck, car, cable tray, racks, panels, transferswitch, transformers, etc. have several extra ratchets wrapped with rubber tape and regular tape-i prefer black tape then blue phase tape( when working hot). and where gloves.

i am a tool fanatic


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

get whatever kind of nutdriver you like as long as it is a hollow shaft and a magnetic tip (klien is the only maker of such)


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

thats a cool pic you have, nolabama.


----------

